# Sur la forme



## Voce

Salve.

Non riesco a dare un senso all'espressione *"sur la forme"* nella seguente frase:

"*Sur la forme*, la présidente de l'EERV Esther Gaillard se réjouit que la FEPS ait reconnu son erreur de communication".

Il contesto riguarda la decisione della Federazione delle chiese evangeliche svizzere di rinunciare all'incarico di monitoraggio dei rimpatri forzati dei richiedenti l'asilo respinti affidatole dalla Confederazione.

Io ho tentato la seguente traduzione:

"*Formalmente*, la presidente della Chiesa evangelica riformata del Canton Vaud si rallegra che la Federazione delle chiese evangeliche svizzere abbia ammesso il proprio errore di comunicazione".

Quel "formalmente" mi pare privo di senso.

Grazie per ogni suggerimento!

P.S. Un aggiornamento che potrebbe essere utile: poco più avanti nel testo c'è una frase che inizia con "Sur le fond":
"Sur le fond, la FEPS s'est retrouvée devant un dilemme".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Significa secondo me _'per quanto riguarda la forma, la presidente ..._'. E _'le fond'_ sarà _'la sostanza, il contenuto'_.
Diciamo che non sono sempre sicuro di afferrare il significato italiano di _formale_ e _formalmente_, perché a volte si discosta dall'uso francese, a volte lo rispecchia.


----------



## Voce

Ciao e grazie mille, matoupaschat! Contavo su di te e i tuoi suggerimenti vanno benissimo. Grazie ancora!


----------



## Necsus

Anche "dal punto di vista formale" o "sul piano formale", dipende cosa segue. E se "sur le fond" è abbastanza vicino, probabilmente puoi renderlo con "di fatto".


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Necsus!


----------

